# AIB - Update personal details



## DACMAN (31 Oct 2008)

Hi,
DOH!! 
Just had a call to my mobile from someone at AIB - regarding direct banking, anyway after discussing free banking & high interest current account, she asked if I minded updating my personal details, I absent-mindedly said ok so I confirmed DOB, marital status, no of kids, house value, employment as in who worked for type of job  - I thought afterwards that I shouldn't have given any of these details - anyone else had a similar call or is this a normal AIB pratice?


----------



## LouthLass (31 Oct 2008)

Can happen to anyone!  Call the bank straight away to verify the caller and if they are unable to verify it then at least you can alert them to any suspicious activity that may take place!


----------



## DrMoriarty (31 Oct 2008)

Ring them _now_. 
*1890 242424* or *01 6670024*


----------



## Allen (31 Oct 2008)

Did you just confirm that the details they read out to you were correct or did they ask you for the details?


----------



## shoegal (31 Oct 2008)

Allen said:


> Did you just confirm that the details they read out to you were correct or did they ask you for the details?


 

Exactly, I wouldn't worry about it if they already had the correct info and you just confirmed it for them.


----------



## Westie123 (31 Oct 2008)

Hi 

I was getting the same calls from AIB up to about a year ago until I firmly told them to stop. Yes they did ask for a lot of personal details, not just confirming existing details. Ring AIB and tell them you do not want any more such calls.


----------



## DACMAN (31 Oct 2008)

Allen said:


> Did you just confirm that the details they read out to you were correct or did they ask you for the details?


No I stupidly gave the details & didn't ask them to confirm what they already had! 
Anyway I've called the 1890 no that Doc gave (thanks) & talked to a customer service person, they confirmed its normal practice to update demographics of an account, they talked through the standard sequence of the call & it mirrored the actual call so I'm thinking it was a legitimate call after all - one of the things I did was give an updated work no. so if it was a legit call this will be updated for my login to internet banking

Update - Just checked & the login has changed to reflect the new work no., so panic over it was a legitimate call if a little unnerving I think I'll ask AIB to cease calling.


----------



## MandaC (1 Nov 2008)

Dacman,  I got the exact same call about two weeks ago.  Like you I answered some of the questions until they started getting a bit too personal, like how much to you earn?  I did not have any doubts that it was not AIB(have had similar calls in the past), but I thought they had a cheek ringing under the guise of customer service when all they are trying to do is gather a database.  

I have a personal loan for a car with them and the interest rate is very high and when I tried to bring that up, she side stepped the issue, not interested in that, more interested in getting personal information for their database.

I meant to post on here about it, but just did not get time.


----------



## Bronte (3 Nov 2008)

With any financial institution I knock out the box that says they can contact you by phone, I only allow correspondance in writing, email or letter.


----------

